# MacOSX Release Date, March 24th



## ScottW (Jan 9, 2001)

Straight from the source....

Who will be inline to get it? What do you think of the $129 price tag... will discounts be available for those who purchased the beta?

Admin


----------



## endian (Jan 9, 2001)

> Who will be inline to get it?


me! me! maybe we'll be able to preorder it online.



> What do you think of the $129 price tag... will discounts be available for those who purchased the beta?



Well, it's about $30 more expensive than OS upgrades usually are (or is that a list price?), so I'm hoping that's significant. How would they verify beta ownership though? A receipt from the Apple store?


----------

